# متجدد - أهم المواضيع بقسم الهندسة المدنية من شروحات ومناقشات هندسية



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

موقع ممتاز لتصميم المباني الحديدية وطريقة الربط وكل مايتعلق بالكرين كيردر؟​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مثبــت: إسأل في برنامج Sap2000 , Etabs , Safe و إن شاء الله يصلك الجواب
 
​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شرح برنامج بريمافيرا primavera محمود الصقار
 
​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

موقع مهندس مصرى جديد خاص بشرح اكثر من رائع لتصميم المنشات الخرسانية (كتب او فيديو)  ‏(




1 2 3)
 ​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

 
​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

التنفيذ بالموقع من الألف إلى الياء  ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)


 ​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

تصميم البلاطات المجهدة Post Tension Concrete Floor ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)
 ​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

محاضرات تصميم مبانى عاليه من البداية الى كيفية حلها على الايتابس​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*
مثبــت:* متجدد : م.أحمد طبازه يقدم دوره التصميم والتحليل الانشائى باستخدام برنامج STAAD.Pro - بروابط متعددة ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات*



 *مثبــت:* شرح ظاهرة السلوك المطاوع للمنشآت تحت تأثير الأحمال الزلزالية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات*

 SAP tutorial with Video Training


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات*

انباء عن انسحاب الزعيم: شرح اوتوكاد 2009 للمهندس مصطفى عبدالباسط​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

سلسلة خــــــــــــــــــــواطر إنشــــــــــــــــائية.. متجدد...  ‏(



12) 
 

​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*مثبــت:* متجدد : أفلام وثائقية عن الهندسة المدنية (



1 2 3 4 5) 
 ​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

free video tutorials of sap2000,Etabs,safe,Autocad,Revit 

 ​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*مثبــت:* ورشة عمل للتصميم للمنشآت المعدنية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)
​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*مثبــت:* شيفرة برنامج بسيط لحل الجوائز الشبكية المستوية Truss
​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

المراحل التفصيلية لتنفيذ اعمال الاوتاد الخرسانية Construction of concrete Piles ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)
​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

10 اسطوانات لتعليم برنامج 3d max 2009 
 ​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*مثبــت:* شرح فيديو متميز جدا لبرنامج ساب2000 للمهندس محمود زغلل وفيه جديد عما هو شائع لذلك أرجو التثبيت ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)
 
​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*مثبــت:* هااااام جميع شروحات الفيديو للمهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور
​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*مثبــت:*استطلاع: تصميم برج 80 دور من دبى محمود الصقار (صممته بنفسى) ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)
 ​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*مثبــت:* متجدد : كل ما يخص الخزانات من التحليل على البرامج الانشائية- التصميم -التنفيذ -العزل ‏(



1 2 3 45)
 ​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات*

*
مثبــت:* شرح فيديو لكيفية عمل لوحات ال shopdrawing و bbs للمهندس محمود السارى - بروابط متنوعة (



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات*



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f5.html# *مثبــت:* هام لجميع طلاب مشاريع التخرج ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 
​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات*


*مثبــت:* عالم المناقصات و العقود - القوانين الناظمة - آراء و نصائح . ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أغسطس 2010)

موقع جيد عن الاساسات بانواعها


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 أغسطس 2010)

موقع جميل جدا لحلول المسائل الهندسيه ( Structure ) ..... ‏(



1 2 3 4)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*مثبــت:* هااااام جميع شروحات الفيديو للمهندس أيمن قنديل ‏(



1 2 3)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*مثبــت:* Retaining wall in prokon شرح الجدران الاستنادية في برنامج بروكون ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*مثبــت:* Retaining wall in prokon شرح الجدران الاستنادية في برنامج بروكون ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 أغسطس 2010)

الى طلاب البكالوريوس (مشروع هندسة صحية)


----------



## م . أبو بكر (17 أغسطس 2010)

موسوعة ضخمة من كتب الهندسة المدنية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 أغسطس 2010)

المكتبة المتكاملة من الفيديوهات و البرامج و الكتب


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 أغسطس 2010)

دراسة متقدمة في تصميم المنشأت العالية للمشروعات العالمية ‏(للبروفسور الدكتور L.APrieto Poratr 2008) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 أغسطس 2010)

صور عزل مائي هديتي لكم برمضان المبارك ‏(



1 2)

عزل سطوح المباني بمواد الاكرلك الحديثه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 أغسطس 2010)

استطلاع: صور عن كيفية تنفيذ السدود ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 أغسطس 2010)

هل يمكن عمل (Drop Panel) فى البلاطه ال(Flat Slab) مقلوب لاعلى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 أغسطس 2010)

انقلاب بناية بالصين نتيجة تمزق الخوازيق piles أفقيا ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 سبتمبر 2010)

حوائط على الاعصاب الهوردى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*مثبــت:*استطلاع: سلسلة شاركني في تعلم المنشآت غير التقليدية ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*مثبــت:* دورة تدريب ميداني للمهندسين المدنين في #الاشراف الميداني والترميم# للمباني الخرسانية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 نوفمبر 2010)

رسومات وحدة من 3 وحدات في مشروع تخرج بدرجة امتياز


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Basics and Fundamentals Of Dynamic Of Structures​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 نوفمبر 2010)

دورة لتصميم الاساسات مقدمه من مكتب professional_design م . إستشاري \ ابراهيم كريم ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*مثبــت:*استطلاع: فيديو تصميم بإستخدام الساب والايتابس وال csi col والاكسيل لمنشأ يتكون من 11 طابق اعداد م أحمد داود ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بالصور مراحل بناء برج دبي من البدايه للنهايه .... لايفوتكم اكثر من 290 صوره


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخطاء والاهمال فى الاعمال المساحيه تؤدى الى أخطاء فى التنفيذ


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 ديسمبر 2010)

بالصور شروخ وتصدع كوابيل آمنه تصميميا تماما ......الاسباب والعلاج


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 ديسمبر 2010)

بالصور الشروخ فى خزان مياه ........الاسباب والعلاج ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مختارات من بعض المناقشات الهندسية بملتقى المهندسيين العرب ‏(



1 2 3)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 ديسمبر 2010)

SPECTR: Spectra Response Analysis


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 يناير 2011)

صور + فيديو للبناية التي انهارت في عَمّان بتاريخ 10-آذار -2010


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 أبريل 2011)

*مثبــت:*استطلاع: حصريا على منتدانا لكل مهندسي وطلبة مدنى أحدث برنامج l.o.c v1 2011 يحتوي على موسوعة محاضرات ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

اعادة رفع برنامج l.o.c v1 2011 يحتوي على موسوعة محاضرات لكل مهندس وطالب بالهندسة المدنية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 يونيو 2011)

*مثبــت:* نوتات بالعربي لمواضيع زلزالية متقدمة - متجدد ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 يونيو 2011)

*هل يمكن استخدام كود ubc-97 بدلا عن الكود المصرى فى دراسة الرياح والزلازل قى برنامج الايتابس ؟؟؟*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 يوليو 2011)

كل ما يخص اعمال الترميمات والتدعيمات تجدونها هنا .......... ارجو التثبيت​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 يوليو 2011)

*مثبــت:* Understand the World Greatest Structures - بروابط fileserve- filesonic - mediafire ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*الاخطاء فى تصميم البلاطه اللاكمريه (Flat Slab ) ‏*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*دروس تفاعلية في شرح برنامج التخمين الراقي planswift9*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*المواصفات والتجارب على أنابيب الصرف الصحي من البولي ايتيلين عالي الكثافة*


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 أكتوبر 2011)

اسئلة فى برنامج safe


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 أكتوبر 2011)

محاضرات لمادة التصميم بمعونة الحاسب cad سنة 5 مدني عام للدكتور مصطفى كمال بدرة من جامعة حلب - سوريا


----------



## anass81 (15 يناير 2012)

ACI Concrete International Magazine موضوع متجدد


----------



## anass81 (25 يناير 2012)

​ محاضرات كلية الهندسة المدنية - جامعة دمشق - بقلم أحمد العوّاد - أرجو التثبيت للأهمية


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 مارس 2012)

كمرة بسيطة بطول 12.3 متر


----------



## anass81 (16 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع لتلف الروابط من جهة و لقدمه من جهة اخرى


----------

